# PC stürtzt in unregelmäßigen Abständen ab!



## Himmelskrieger (14. Januar 2010)

Nabend miteinander,

ich brauch mal Hilfe von Leuten mit ein bisschen mehr Ahnung im Computer-technischen-Bereich haben.

Folgendes Problem: Mein PC stürzt in unregelmäßigen Abständen ab. Das kann beim Musik hören passieren, beim Spielen oder bei sonst was, manchmal dauerst 5 Minuten, manchmal 3 Stunden, manchmal ne halbe Stunde.

Das Problem ist eig. erst mit Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 gekommen,wobei es etwas einfach ist zu sagen, so befürchte ich, dass es an dem Spiel liegt. Es war dann so, dass sich der PC runtergefahren hat, jedoch nicht von alleine wieder hoch. Manchmal hatte ich auch einen schwerwiegenden Fehler, jedoch ist der schon länger nicht mehr aufgetreten.

Vorher hatte ich ab und zu schonmal so kleine Aussetzer beim Musik hören, oder auch auf Youtube, wenn ich ein Vid. angeschaut habe, dann ist der PC für ne Sekunde eingefroren, jedoch gab es nie einen totalen Absturz. Diese Mini-Crashes sind relativ häufig gewesen, haben mich jedoch nie wirklich gestört, da es nur ganz kurz war.

Ich habe auch schon Everest drüber laufen lassen und die Temp. vom Motherboard ist im SChnitt so ca. 25 Grad und die von Aux(kann ja auch Grafikkarte sein) 31 Grad. Die Werte sind eig. konstant!

Auch habe ich den Rechner gestern komplett entstaubt, weil es ja hätte sein können, dass dadurch ein Hitzeproblem entstanden sein könnte. Jedoch half das auch nicht. Hatte heute schon drei Abstürze.

Meine Vermutung ist die Grafikkarte! Grund: Manchmal äußert sich der Absturz so, dass der PC ausgeht, Bildschirm wird schwarz, aber der PC an sich ist noch an..Lichter am Rechner blinken und er geht nicht aus.Einmal war es sogar so, dass ich Musik gehört habe mitm WMP und die Musik weiterlief, während der Bildschirm schwarz wurde. - Ist doch nicht normal!

Ich steh halt total auf dem Schlauch, mich nervt es tiereisch. Ich wollte mir jetzt eig. Windows 7 raufspielen, aber wenn ich ein Hardware-Problem habe, dann muss ich das erstmal beseitigen. 

Also, was meint ihr, was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


Gruß, Himmelskrieger


Edit: Sorry vergessen:

Hardware: C2D E8500
          ATI HD 4850
          4012 Gig Arbeitsspeicher
Betriebssystem: Windows XP Sp3 / Antivir


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Januar 2010)

Was ich dir empfehlen kann wäre noch dein System zu posten.


----------



## Rethelion (14. Januar 2010)

Lad dir mal GPUZ(http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/) herunter und überprüfe da unter "Sensors" die Temperatur.
Wenn du unten die beiden Haken anklickst kannst du die Temperatur in einer Textdatei mitschneiden lassen, danach startest du einfach COD und sobald es abstürzt kannst du in der Text-Datei die letzte gemessene Temperatur anschauen.

AUX ist meist die Systemtemperatur; der Sensor liegt bei jedem Mainboard woanders, glaub ich.


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2010)

Ich bezweifle auch mal stark, dass die CPU unter Last bei 25 Grad liegt. Oder spielt hier jemand zwischen den gekuehlten Rinderhaelften?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Januar 2010)

Sorry, muss mich korrigieren, das ist das Motherboard, was 25 Grad anzeigt! Ich werd mir mal das Tool runterladen, aber ich merkwürdig ist doch, dass der PC auch abschmiert, wenn ich kein MW2 spiele, da kann es doch eig. fast nicht an dem Spiel liegen, oder?

Habe gerade mal GPUZ drüberlaufen lassen, ohne MW2 zu spielen:

Ich bin grad nicht ganz sicher, welche Daten ihr braucht:

GPU Temperature:  39°C
GPU Temp(Dispio): 39°C
GPU Temp(Memio): 42°C
GPU Temp(Shadercore):37,5°C

Eig. bis jetzt nichts auffälliges, oder?


----------



## Kyragan (14. Januar 2010)

Die idle-Temps der Grafikkarte sehen ok aus, zeig mal noch die idle-Temps der CPU und das Ganze dann nochmal unter Last(prime95+Furmark bspw).


----------



## Himmelskrieger (14. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Die idle-Temps der Grafikkarte sehen ok aus, zeig mal noch die idle-Temps der CPU und das Ganze dann nochmal unter Last(prime95+Furmark bspw).



OK, werd ich gleich noch mal machen, geht doch auch mit GPUZ, oder womit kann ich die messen, Everest? 

Folgende Werte haben sich beim zocken ergeben:
Höchster Wert der GPU Temperature: 52 Grad, lag während dem Spielen bei 51-52°Grad. Als ich das Spiel wieder langsam geschlossen habe hat sich das wieder auf 45-47° eingependelt.

Jetzt gerade ist der Stand bei 40°C.

Was sagt ihr dazu, zu heiß?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Januar 2010)

Nein, die Temps sind OK!


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> OK, werd ich gleich noch mal machen, geht doch auch mit GPUZ, oder womit kann ich die messen, Everest?
> 
> Folgende Werte haben sich beim zocken ergeben:
> Höchster Wert der GPU Temperature: 52 Grad, lag während dem Spielen bei 51-52°Grad. Als ich das Spiel wieder langsam geschlossen habe hat sich das wieder auf 45-47° eingependelt.
> ...


Die Temperaturen sind mehr als ok. Quasi im dunkelgrünen Bereich.
Für CPU-Temps am besten mal CoreTemp nehmen. Hat nach meiner Erfahrung bisher die besten Werte gebracht.


----------



## spaten (15. Januar 2010)

wie wäre es wenn du mal den crash postest.

zitat:

Bei Abstürzen startet der Rechner neu und es lässt sich nur schwer feststellen, was diesen Absturz wirklich hevorgerufen hat.
Besonders problematisch ist es, wenn der Fehler schon in der Startphase ausgelöst wird und der Rechner in einer Schleife hängt.
Durch das Deaktivieren des automatischen Neustartes ist es möglich einen evt. Bluescreen zu provozieren, der einen Hinweis auf das auslösende Programm gibt.



http://www.win-tipps-tweaks.de/cms/xp-tipps/xp-tipps-problemloesungen/automatischen-neustart-bei-absturz-deaktivieren.html


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen,

erstmal hier die Daten von Core Temp:

Temps im normalen Gebrauch, ohne zu spielen:

Tj. Max: 100°C      
Core# 0:  36°C      
Core# 1:  37°C      

Low: High: Load:
35°C 38°C   3% (Load wechselt immer, mal höher, mal niedriger)
35°C 39°C   2% (Load wechselt immer, mal höher, mal niedriger)

So, die Werte beim Spielen waren auch icht viel anders, in der Taskleste zeigt er mir das ja schon an, da stand immer was von 40-42 Grad. 

High-Werte waren beim geöffneten Tool 45/48° C.
Low-Werte waren: 38/39°C

Was sagen euch die Temps?

Beide pendeln immer zwischen 36 und 37°C, bei normalen Umgang, Youtube, chatten etc.

@spaten: Bei mir ist das Häckchen schon raus, dementsprechend müsste ja ein Bluescreen kommen, tut er aber nicht :/

Könnte das evtl. auch ein Virus sein? Hatte in letzter Zeit manchmal Trojaner, die wurden jedoch lt. Antivir in Quarantäne verschoben/gelöscht, da wurde auch bei einem erneuten Suchlauf nix gefunden.

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Resch (15. Januar 2010)

Also die Temperaturen sind Definitiv Ok. Ich glaube die Cpus schalten erst bei 90°? oder so ab, auf jeden fall erst bei deutlich höheren Tmps als bei dir.

Ein Virus wird es m.E. nicht sein. Könnte aber ein RAM problem sein. Hast du schon via Speicherüberprüfungstool nachgeschaut ob das was findet?


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Januar 2010)

Wird evtl. auch ohne Bluescreen ein .dump-file erzeugt?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

Resch schrieb:


> Also die Temperaturen sind Definitiv Ok. Ich glaube die Cpus schalten erst bei 90°? oder so ab, auf jeden fall erst bei deutlich höheren Tmps als bei dir.
> 
> Ein Virus wird es m.E. nicht sein. Könnte aber ein RAM problem sein. Hast du schon via Speicherüberprüfungstool nachgeschaut ob das was findet?



Nein, bis jetzt noch nicht, ist aber ne gute Idee. Kannst du eins empfehlen?

Kann es evtl. auch was mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

RAM wäre meine nächste Idee gewesen. Lad dir mal Memtest86 runter und jag das drüber.
Memtest86 wird als iso geliefert. Die brennst du mit nem Brennprogramm wie Nero auf ne CD und bootest von dieser. Dann jag das mal rüber. Festplatte würde ich spontan ausschließen, aber man weiß ja nie. Da gibts vom Hersteller eigentlich immer Diagnosetools. Jag eventuell das trotzdem mal drüber.

Netzteil würde bedeuten die Spannungsversorgung müsste erheblich schwanken. Was ists denn für ein Netzteil und wie alt ist das Gerät? Wenns n billiges Fabrikat ist könnts durchaus sein, dass das Teil in seinem Lebensabend  ist und bald die Hufe hochmacht. Das würde eventuell auch die plötzlichen Neustarts bei Belastung erklären.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

So, habe jetzt Memtest86 rüberlaufen lassen. Ergebnis:

Pass complete, no Erorrs!

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, ich wäre ja froh, wenn es i-was davon wäre, damit ich das Problem wenigstens kennen würde.

Es ist jetzt nicht die Graka, nicht die CPU, nicht der RAM!

Kann es sein, dass i-wo ein Wackelkontakt ist und ich einfach nochmal alles rausholen sollte und danach wieder fest reinstecken müsste?

Wie bekomme ich denn raus, welches Netzteil ich genau habe, geht das auch mit Everest oder ähnlichen Konsorten? Von außen habe ich nur dranstehen: AC220V
Muss ich den PC öffnen?

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Januar 2010)

auf den Netzteil ist seitlich (ja normalerweise muss man das Gehäuse des PC´s dafür öffnen) ein Aufkleber mit Daten und meist auch dem Hersteller... Einfach mal alles abschreiben was da drauf steht und posten.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> auf den Netzteil ist seitlich (ja normalerweise muss man das Gehäuse des PC´s dafür öffnen) ein Aufkleber mit Daten und meist auch dem Hersteller... Einfach mal alles abschreiben was da drauf steht und posten.




So, hier die Daten vom Netzteil:

ROHS Pentium IV
Qvision ATK Model: ATX 3035P 220V 50HZ 4A

Könnte es vielleicht doch an einem Wackelkontakt i-wo liegen?

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Ausgerechnet die wichtigsten Daten fehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf dem Aufkleber muss ne Tabelle drauf sein. Wichtig ist, was dort unter +12V steht. Kann sein, dass es mehrere 12V-Schienen gibt. Poste einfach alles aus der Tabelle, wo was von 12V steht. Wichtig sind die Ampereangaben dazu.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ausgerechnet die wichtigsten Daten fehlen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sorry ^^

Hier alle restlichen Angaben, die Tabelle:

+5V / -5V  /+12V /-12V / +3.3V/  +5VSB
25A / 0.3A / 17A / 0.5A/  20A /  2A

Total: 420 W

Wäre es denn nicht unlogisch, wenn der PC fast ein ganzes Jahr ohne Probleme lief und erst jetzt in den letzten 2 Monaten schweriegende Fehler auftreten? Dürfte dann doch eig. nix mit dem Netzteil zu tun haben, oder?


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Jedes Teil kann irgendwann nen Defekt haben. Welches das ist, versuchen wir ja rauszufinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der 12V Schiene liegen insgesamt nur knapp über 200 Watt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei Belastungsspitzen dazu kommt dass das Netzteil nicht genug Leistung liefern kann und der Rechner deshalb neustartet. Das Ding lief Zeit seines Lebens quasi an der Grenze der Leistung. Da kanns schon sein, dass es eher die Hufe hochmacht. Das würde auf den ersten Blick allerdings nicht die Ruckler im idle erklären. Auf den zweiten Blick wäre meine Vermutung, dass das Teil nicht nur bei Belastung kollabiert sondern die Spannungsversorgung generell schwankt und ab und an auf kritische Werte abfällt. Das sollte man theoretisch auch überwachen können. Everest kann Spannungen auf den Netzteilschienen anzeigen. Die Frage ist, wie genau das Ding ist. Bin mir relativ sicher, dass es dafür genauso Diagnosesoftware gibt. Wenn dort kritische Werte auftauchen wirds wohl am Netzteil liegen. Wenn das der Fall ist: Schnellstens ein neues rein. Denn wenns mal wirklich knallt und das Ding komplett den Geist aufgibt kanns schnell andere Hardware mit ins Grab reißen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Jedes Teil kann irgendwann nen Defekt haben. Welches das ist, versuchen wir ja rauszufinden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erstmal muss ich wohl sagen: Danke für eure Hilfe, bzw. deine!

Das wäre ja noch fast i.O., wenn es das Netzteil wäre. Das kommt ja im Endeffekt günstiger als bspw. eine neue Graka.

Da die Temps bei der Graka und bei den CPU eig. gut sind, können diese beiden Bereiche doch ausgeschlossen werden, oder?

Ich muss jetzt dazu sagen, dass ich seit gestern Abend keinen Absturz mehr hatte. Jedoch noch zweitweise diese kurzen Ruckler.

Soll ich nicht vorsichtshalber einfach direkt ein neues Netzteil kaufen und einbauen? Wieviel W sollte das am Besten haben, falls ich es direkt machen soll.


----------



## Kyragan (15. Januar 2010)

Auch wenn ein gutes neues Netzteil nie schadet würde ichs nicht überstürzen.
Erstmal muss klar werden, was wirklich Probleme macht. Ich tendiere aktuell zum Netzteil, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige hier im Forum und wahrscheinlich bei weitem nicht der klügste. Ich schau derweil, wie man die Spannungen so genau wie möglich auslesen kann. Das würde in jedem Fall schon mal weiterhelfen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Auch wenn ein gutes neues Netzteil nie schadet würde ichs nicht überstürzen.
> Erstmal muss klar werden, was wirklich Probleme macht. Ich tendiere aktuell zum Netzteil, aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige hier im Forum und wahrscheinlich bei weitem nicht der klügste. Ich schau derweil, wie man die Spannungen so genau wie möglich auslesen kann. Das würde in jedem Fall schon mal weiterhelfen.



Du kennst dich immernoch besser aus als ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Hoffe ja auch, dass sich i-wie rauskristallisiert, dass man das Problem genau bestimmen kann. Ich habe aber in den letzten 24h soviel über meinen PC gelernt, wie noch nie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (15. Januar 2010)

nur aus Neugierde...
Du hast ein 64bit Betriebsystem oder ?

Und ich hatte es auch schon mit nem Rechner, das ein Netzeil mit dem Alter an Leistung verloren hat.
Klemm mal überflüssige Verbraucher ab und schau nach ob es dann noch Abstürze gibt. Das hat bei mir geholfen.
Also nur eine Festplatte rein und DVD Laufwerke und Brenner etc. abklemmen vom Strom.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Januar 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> nur aus Neugierde...
> Du hast ein 64bit Betriebsystem oder ?
> 
> Und ich hatte es auch schon mit nem Rechner, das ein Netzeil mit dem Alter an Leistung verloren hat.
> ...



Mein XP ist derzeit noch auf 32 Bit, wollte ja erst mit W7 auf 64 Bit umsteigen.

Ich werds mal versuchen!


----------



## spaten (16. Januar 2010)

einfrieren + absturz kommt mir bekannt vor
in meinem falle waren es mehrer probleme auf einmal. RAM-bank, mobo und festplatte.

ich denk in deinem falle ists eher das board. kannst aber auch die gegenprobe mit ner anderen festplatte machen.

edit: kann auch falsch liegen und es ist wirklich das netzteil. man bedenke das es scho ein gutes ist wenns 80% der angegebenen leistung bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> edit: kann auch falsch liegen und es ist wirklich das netzteil. man bedenke das es scho ein gutes ist wenns 80% der angegebenen leistung bringt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Möp möp. Achtung Halbwissen.
Ein Netzteil wird immer so viel Leistung liefern wie benötigt wird und maximal das was draufsteht. Unabhängig von der Effizienz. Netzteile mit niedrigerer Effizienz müssen allerdings für die gleiche Leistung mehr Strom aus der Leitung ziehen, was sich am Ende auf deine Stromrechnung auswirkt.


----------



## spaten (16. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Möp möp. Achtung Halbwissen.
> Ein Netzteil wird immer so viel Leistung liefern wie benötigt wird und maximal das was draufsteht. Unabhängig von der Effizienz. Netzteile mit niedrigerer Effizienz müssen allerdings für die gleiche Leistung mehr Strom aus der Leitung ziehen, was sich am Ende auf deine Stromrechnung auswirkt.



gut, hab ich mich ein wenig falsch ausgedrückt... dennoch

Ein wichtiges Merkmal eines PC-Netzteils ist sein Wirkungsgrad, der von der technischen Qualität der Konstruktion und der elektrischen Belastung abhängt. Allgemein gilt ein Wert von 80 % als untere Grenze für ein Netzteil mit „gutem“ Wirkungsgrad.

lasse http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC-Netzteil mal klugscheissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Der Wirkungsgrad hat nur hier absolut nichts mit seinem Problem zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Ding läuft an seiner maximalen Belastungsgrenze wenn der PC unter Last ist, was die Lebensdauer ziemlich verkürzt. Ich würd mich nicht unbedingt auf die PSU festlegen, aber es erscheint wir relativ sicher.


----------



## spaten (16. Januar 2010)

wie du meinst


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Januar 2010)

spaten schrieb:


> wie du meinst



Vielen Dank für diese Diskussion, jetzt weiß ich zumindestens mehr über Netzteile! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch steh ich immernoch auf dem Schlauch. Seit gestern hatte ich keinen einzigen Absturz mehr...diese verdammte Technik. 

Es wäre auch einfach nur zu schön, wenn alles so läuft wie man will.

Sollte es ein Wackelkontakt sein, wäre es sinnvoll, wenn ich einfach nochmal alles rausnehme und wieder in die Slots einstecke?

@krygan: Hast du schon ein Tool gefunden, mit dem ich die Leistung des Netzteils auf Schwachstellen überprüfen kann? Gibt es sowas überhaupt

So long! Himmelskrieger


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Ein direktes Diagnosetool für Netzteile gibt es nicht. Man kann aber die Spannungen die das Teil liefert am Mainboard auslesen. Everest zeigts bspw. unter Sensoren an. Die Frage ist, wie genau das Ganze ist. Alternativ würde ich dir empfehlen dich mal im Netzteilunterforum im Hardwareluxx umzuschauen. Dort sind Leute die davon mehr Ahnung haben als ich.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (16. Januar 2010)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Ein direktes Diagnosetool für Netzteile gibt es nicht. Man kann aber die Spannungen die das Teil liefert am Mainboard auslesen. Everest zeigts bspw. unter Sensoren an. Die Frage ist, wie genau das Ganze ist. Alternativ würde ich dir empfehlen dich mal im Netzteilunterforum im Hardwareluxx umzuschauen. Dort sind Leute die davon mehr Ahnung haben als ich.



Dann werde ich das mal machen. Demnach schließt du doch jetzt fast auch die andere Hardware komplett aus, oder?

Gruß, Himmelskrieger


----------



## Kyragan (16. Januar 2010)

Ich für meinen Teil bin lediglich der Meinung, dass es am wahrscheinlichsten das Netzteil ist. Wir können zumindest mit Sicherheit sagen, dass es nicht RAM oder Grafikkarte sind und Hitzeprobleme ausgeschlossen sind.


----------

